# DREAM: Japan GP Final Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a pick the winners game for next week's DREAM 17: Japan GP Final. Anybody who follows MMA is free to play. Just send me a pm with the winners from the 9 fights listed below by the time the show begins to sign up. If there is a change on the fight card picks can be resent. There will be a 500,000 prize for the winner/winners and it is increased to a million if they get them all right. SmackyBear and Bknmax won the last event, and signed up again, who can beat 'em?

Fight card:


> * Gegard Mousasi vs. Hiroshi Izumi
> * Hiroyuki Takaya vs. Kazuyuki Miyata
> * Marius Zaromskis vs. Eiji Ishikawa
> * Masakazu Imanari vs. Hideo Tokoro
> ...



Picks Received From

Bknmax
MMAnWEED
kantowrestler
St.Paul Guy
UFC_OWNS
SmackyBear
dudeabides


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Duffee out that sucks

Source


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Duffee is out? What happaned?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Undisclosed injury... His opponent has been took off the card aswell so no replacement.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the article about it today. Too bad he couldn't get a rebound match. But hopefully he will get another crack.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

In as always. Good luck guys!



Don't pick Izumi


:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why would anyone pick Izumi over Mousasi? Mousasi is a powerhouse especially in Japan. There is no one who can stand up to him in Dream.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> Why would anyone pick Izumi over Mousasi? Mousasi is a powerhouse especially in Japan. There is no one who can stand up to him in Dream.


I was attempting to make a joke.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, my bad. But either way it should make a good fight overall.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sakurai is out too, I updated the fight card in the 1st post. Gives Zaromskis a definitely easier fight if you guys that sent picks want to rethink anything you can send them again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We only have 6 people playing this game so I'm sending my picks too (a copy is going out to Bknmax). Watch out! :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think too many people sign up for this cause they don't know about it. Not to mention this promotion has been around for a while and this pickem is only recent. Anyways this is something that I am looking forward to.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Does anyone know what time this starts Eastern ?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I know on the west coast they are like fourteen hours ahead or something. So add three and they are probably seventeen hours ahead. Now you just need to figure out when the event starts.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

DREAM GP Final Pick 'em Results











*The Winners*



> OFFICIAL RESULTS
> 
> * Champ Hiroyuki Takaya def. Kazuyuki Miyata via split decision (to retain featherweight title)
> * Hideo Tokoro def. Masakazu Imanari via unanimous decision (Japan bantamweight-tourney finale)
> ...



Takaya picked by: UFC_OWNS, kantowrestler, MMAnWEED, Bknmax

Tokoro picked by: dudeabides

Mousasi picked by: dudeabides, SmackyBear, St.Paul Guy, UFC_OWNS, kantowrestler, MMAnWEED, Bknmax

Kawajiri picked by: dudeabides, SmackyBear, St.Paul Guy, UFC_OWNS, MMAnWEED, Bknmax

Osawa picked by: SmackyBear, MMAnWEED

Mizuno picked by: Nada

Zaromskis picked by: dudeabides, SmackyBear, St.Paul Guy, UFC_OWNS, kantowrestler, MMAnWEED, Bknmax

Mitsuoka picked by: dudeabides, St.Paul Guy


*Final scores*

MMAnWEED: 5 out of 8
dudeabides: 5 out of 8
SmackyBear: 4 out of 8
St.Paul Guy: 4 out of 8
UFC_OWNS: 4 out of 8
Bknmax: 4 out of 8
kantowrestler: 3 out of 8


The winner gets 500,000 credits! Congrats MMAnWEED you are the only one getting paid. Nobody came too close to the million. As you can see Mizuno's KO upset was the hardest to pick, I thought that was one sided too yesterday. The picks too easy for anybody to miss were Mousasi and Zaromskis's wins. Thanks guys, join in next time if you want to try again! :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn i bloody forgot to enter


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This wasn't one of my better pickems. Well there is always another day. Bellator is coming up next week so it's all good.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Right on and will put the pick 'em signup for Bellator up in the next couple days if anybody wants to play the same rules again on a different but awesome MMA card (could do it now but they need to get some fights announced besides a main card).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good fight card. Too bad Warren isn't fighting cause of the injury. But at least he can rest for the next season.


----------

